# rear TTOC badge placement on 3.2



## ttboy (Oct 1, 2004)

Thinking about going for the sylish rear badge, but couldn't help feeling it might make the rear look at bit cluttered on the 3.2 :?

What's considered de rigeur, here ?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

you talking about the Gel badge?

I'd consider under the plate personally...

Or 2 - 1 each side on the rear of the sills (where, I think, the S-Line badges went?)


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

I used to have one on the rear of my 225, but since getting the 3.2 I don't think it suits a rear position. You could still put one on the front grille though using the quattro badge mount.

I've always thought it would be nice to have a magnetic TTOC badge and then it could be moved around  I had to leave the two I had on my 225 when I sold it.

Moley


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

But maybe most of the places are ally or plastic though Martin !

The Gel badges are fantastic, much better than the tin ones IMOHO of course , luv to Bunny.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We do have some magnetic badges... but were afraid they would get stolen :?

If there is demand, I'm sure we could add them to the shop :roll:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

TTotal said:


> But maybe most of the places are ally or plastic though Martin !


True, but I was thinking more of the back than front - or is that all ally as well?



TTotal said:


> The Gel badges are fantastic, much better than the tin ones IMOHO of course ,


I have thought about buying one of these for the front ... hmmm Xmas pressie perhaps :roll:



TTotal said:


> luv to Bunny.


Thanks John. Same to you and Helen. Keep well.



nutts said:


> We do have some magnetic badges... but were afraid they would get stolen


That was the only thought I had, but I suppose you could take them off when you park up. Where the magnetic badges the same as the TTOC badges?

Moley


----------



## ttboy (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks for your replies.

I have to say I'm not really a badge kind of chap - I want to keep my TT nice and zen and uncluttered - but seeing as I always end up fooling around with the other TTs on the A12 and A127 I may as well have some way of showing them that I'm TTOC and not a complete psycho [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

Not since my old VW Beetle days (years & years ago) have I been so consistently flashed, honked, hazard lighted and ended up "flying in formation" or in convoy with my fellow wing-men. What a grin 

So, the gel badge - mounted under the rear number plate - seems to be the way forward.

Right, I'm off shopping then :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

ttboy said:


> Thanks for your replies.
> 
> I have to say I'm not really a badge kind of chap - I want to keep my TT nice and zen and uncluttered - but seeing as I always end up fooling around with the other TTs on the A12 and A127 I may as well have some way of showing them that I'm TTOC and not a complete psycho [smiley=dizzy2.gif]
> 
> ...


Ahem, TTboy you forgot something else too!  . The nodding dog on the rear shelf :wink:


----------



## ttboy (Oct 1, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> Ahem, TTboy you forgot something else too!  . The nodding dog on the rear shelf :wink:


 :lol: :lol: No chance :lol: - although if you want to do some nodding in my passenger seat - I'm sure I can accomodate .... :wink:


----------

